# Can I put a sponge filter on the intake of a HOB ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Can I put something like this sponge filter on the intake tube of a Aqua Clear HOB filter ?

I'm putting shrimp in the tank and don't want them sucked up.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

this would be easier & cheaper if you go to Petsmart in TO
Pros made for the Aqua Clear,does the job
Con - can clog easily from debris due to the small pores in the sponge so requires weeky or bi weekly cleaning depending on your tank- get 2 & always have one ready to go.
Regards


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

We have PetSmarts here too - I can check them out.

I do weekly tank cleaning as is, so no worries about that.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

if you haven't bought the sponge filter you can just buy any sponge and cut it and stick it into the intake. In my case its good to prevent fish food like bloodworm to get sucked into the filter so the discus can still eat it from the sponge.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge fits fine over the filter, at least for the 20-30 sized intakes. It does fit over the larger ones as well like the 70/300, it's just a bit of a stretch. The problem trying to hookup the seapora or Hydra sponges is that the sponge is so big, it doesn't sit flush against the glass, which the filter needs. I have though, used a piece of fluval tubing (with the rubber end attached to the seapora filter) and the tubing fitting snugly over the intake and did it that way, so you'll need some tubing and end up laying the filter sideways in the tank.

Rena makes one that fits over the 70's pretty good and since its like 8" long, I drilled holes in the side of the aquaclear intake to give more suction spots and put the Rena filter over the 70 and used a rubber band around the top.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm going to be putting it on the intake of an Aquaclear 20 - so no worries about the intake being too large


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

HOWsMom said:


> I'm going to be putting it on the intake of an Aquaclear 20 - so no worries about the intake being too large


It won't fit directly over a 20, I had to use fluval tubing and like I said, the sponge is too big to sit up against the glass, which the intake has to because of the design of the filter.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

getochkn said:


> It won't fit directly over a 20, I had to use fluval tubing and like I said, the sponge is too big to sit up against the glass, which the intake has to because of the design of the filter.


 That`s true assuming you are referring to the others & not the fluval prefilter


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Use an AC sponge or cut the round one flat on one side to fit against the tank.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use the Eheim Biological Prefilter Cartridges (2Pcs.) which sells at Big Al's for $14.99. It may sound expensive but you get 2 and it will probably last forever. They fit perfect over the AC20 filter intake and doesn't require any modification.
--
Paul


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll take a look for them next time I'm in Big Al's.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I find that this pre filter seems to be the best I've ever had: http://www.amazon.com/AQUARIUM-TECHNOLOGY-INC-Filter-Max-Prefilter/dp/B000255OZ4
Only the MAX III is good though, the other two (MAX I and MAX II) blows bubbles because they clog and you have to rinse is really well every week.

There are the metal mesh from AI: http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=FS&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=SSGS&PTYPE=Filter

This is specifically designed for shrimp tank pre-filter.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

The Fluval's are only like 3 bucks at big al's and fit perfectly without any mods. Cheapest way to go.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------

